# Loud PSU fan that changes speeds



## Logangus (Apr 8, 2009)

HELP! My power supply fan is going to make me throw myself out of my 3rd story window. It used to be quiet. All the time. Then sometimes, it would speed up to a loud and horrifying volume. Eventually it was loud most of the time. 

Now it's loud all the time, but sometimes speeds up even louder, then back down. The changing of speeds is what's driving me insane. I can't take it anymore!

Is there any way to make it shut UP?

Thank you!


----------



## TFT (Apr 8, 2009)

Well you could try cleaning it and perhaps a drop or two of oil on the spindle bearing, other than that it's on the way out.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 8, 2009)

Well it only suppost to speed up when the temp. goes up. How long has it been since you cleaned the case out?


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Apr 8, 2009)

You could replace the fan if it is a standard size fan, but it is dangerous and would definitely void your warranty on your PSU.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 8, 2009)

kookooshortman55 said:


> You could replace the fan if it is a standard size fan, but it is dangerous and would definitely void your warranty on your PSU.



It would void the warranty, as for danger...unplug the thing first 

Just give it a good clean and go from there, if it has never been cleaned will probably be dusty as hell, so very very warm inside


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 9, 2009)

What are your system specs and what PSU is that?

I am certain this will be a low quality psu that has 'given up'


----------



## Russian777 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey if you have a 775 socket, get a thermaltake v1, I have one and you can hear it at all, like super silent. And has a knob where you can speed it up, and lights up nice blue color leds.


----------



## Logangus (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the great replies!



StrangleHold said:


> Well it only suppost to speed up when the temp. goes up. How long has it been since you cleaned the case out?



I'm not good about cleaning out my case. It's been months. So I should get all the dust out of the case, the fans, everything in there, and that will help the whole computer stay cooler? Or do I actually clean out the power supply?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Logangus (Apr 13, 2009)

bigfellla said:


> What are your system specs and what PSU is that?
> 
> I am certain this will be a low quality psu that has 'given up'



It's a COOLER MASTER eXtreme RP-500-PCAR 500W ATX12V V2.01. 

The rest of my specs: 
-COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Windsor 2.6GHz Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor Model ADA5000CSBOX
-BIOSTAR TForce TF7025-M2 AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
-Sony Optiarc 18X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black E-IDE / ATAPI Model 7170A-0B
-A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model
-ASUS EAX1950PRO/HTDP/256M Radeon X1950PRO 256MB
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM

As you can see I don't have a super high-end computer, but I'm happy with it and I'd like it to go back to being fairly quiet like it used to be. 

Oh, another thing this computer does, and I guess I'll give this its own thread, is that when I power it up it takes a few tries. The fans come on for a second and it sounds like it's starting up, then it just goes back off. I usually have to push the power button 2 or 3 times then it starts all the way up. Could this be related to my power supply? I don't mind this as much as the loud fan. 

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## Bob692006 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd have to second the idea that your PSU is going out. Sounds like its failing to kick on properly and that would also give you the extra noise. How long have you had it?


----------



## Logangus (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the answers!

I've had it for about a year and a half.


----------



## Logangus (Apr 16, 2009)

Update: I cleaned the case out today with compressed air. There was a lot of dust in there, especially on the power supply fan output. I got it all nice and clean. 

It seems to run at a lower average speed, but it is still loud even when running slow, and it still cycles up to a high speed getting very loud.
So, I'm thinking you guys are right about it just being a bad power supply.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you sure it's your PSU fan and not your CPU fan?

Regardless, you NEED to blow out your computer on a regular basis.

Do NOT use a vacuum, as they create static electricity and could fry
your components.

Just buy a can of compressed air or use an air compressor that you 
KNOW is free of moisture.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 17, 2009)

Aastii said:


> It would void the warranty, as for danger...unplug the thing first



Very dangerous conditions exist in a PSU hours after it is unpluged.

Also that PSU is a POS!  It has low 12V rail (although probably sufficient in this case), but horrible, horrible efficiency.  What you are probably suffering is that.  Low efficiency = higher temperature = lower efficiency = higher fans speed = more power required = higher temp ....

Do yourself a favour and get a new psu when you can.


----------

